# Questions about new pit puppy



## Caitlin0223 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi my puppy is about 9 pounds at 9 weeks . i was told mom was a pit and dad was a pit lab mix. I am very confused because i have had pits before and dont remember them being this small. Its not so much the weight thats bothering me. But the length of his legs. I am worried his legs are really short and im going to end up with a pitbull with dachshund length legs lol! Can you guys tell me if the leg length looks normal for 9 weeks old? And can anyone tell me what happened to the tail also? Thank you.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a mix. As a mic, don't expect him to look and act like one breed, because he's not one breed. He's wicked cute and at 9 weeks he has all of the growing to do. At about 6 months he'll get lanky and be tripping over his legs. 
If he does end up being kinda short, he'll probably be stocky which will make up for it. As for that tail, probably from the lab side, especially if the lab was not a field/working lab. But it too has the time still to lengthen and thin a bit. Puppies are like babies, you don't know what their gonna turn out like for sure, but if you know the parents and grandparents you can kinda guesstimate it.


----------



## mamafinn (Mar 22, 2018)

Caitlin0223 said:


> Hi my puppy is about 9 pounds at 9 weeks . i was told mom was a pit and dad was a pit lab mix. I am very confused because i have had pits before and dont remember them being this small. Its not so much the weight thats bothering me. But the length of his legs. I am worried his legs are really short and im going to end up with a pitbull with dachshund length legs lol! Can you guys tell me if the leg length looks normal for 9 weeks old? And can anyone tell me what happened to the tail also? Thank you.


It looks a lot like my little guy, only a few weeks older than yours, mine, however is an APBT/American pitty mix. Dad is registered full APBT Mama registered pitty, the pitty side is where the short stature and tail come from, you may not have been given the proper info on parentage, possibly because it may not be known the exact mix of the father or if the mother has a mix, with out parental registrations it's hard to tell. If the snout and legs don't lengthen, and you start seeing a good bit of muscle definition, you may have a pitty mix, as the last person said it is hard to tell at 9 weeks, my advice is keep an eye on his growth, look up American Pittys and maybe even ask the vet, sometimes they can see traits and tellers you don't. If it is a pitty mix, worry not they are such sweeties, loyal, loving great with kids and other animals and very loyal, non aggressive but will protect as long as they are loved treated well and bond properly with their humans. Good luck with him, Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

mamafinn said:


> Caitlin0223 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi my puppy is about 9 pounds at 9 weeks . i was told mom was a pit and dad was a pit lab mix. I am very confused because i have had pits before and dont remember them being this small. Its not so much the weight thats bothering me. But the length of his legs. I am worried his legs are really short and im going to end up with a pitbull with dachshund length legs lol! Can you guys tell me if the leg length looks normal for 9 weeks old? And can anyone tell me what happened to the tail also? Thank you.
> ...


What in the world is a Pitty! And who (what registry) is registering such a bogus breed.


----------

